# High beam headlight not working



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

92 Sentra 200K. My driver side headlight high beam is not working, low beam on driver side works fine. I changed the bulb with the same result. When the high beam on driver side was going out, I was hearing clicking sound from around the fuse panel in the dashboard. I assume it a relay.

From reading on net, this kind of problem suggest it Lighting Switch located in the steering wheel.

Since I am hearing clicking sound I am inclined to believe it the relay on right hand side of the fuse box. 3 blue relay on the bottom and 1 brown relay on the top.

To take out the blue relay, I believe one must take out bracket screw to loosen the fuse box and relay holder so the relay can be removed.

I looked at the Haynes electrical diagram of the four relay and found out that headlight wire does not conntact with any of the 4 relay.

Is it the second Blue relay from bottom, or any of the Blue relay or Brown relay?

Is it the Lighting Switch in the steering wheel? Do you have to remove the steering wheel to access the Lighting Switch.?

Or something else?


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

Does 92 Sentra E have a dimmer switch connecting to headlight (high beam)?

Only dimmer switch I can think of on my car is one that makes the light dim in the interior of th car, instrument panel, radio etc. Is this dimmer switch 95 Pathfinder talking about?

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/129060-high-beam-doesnt-work.html?highlight=high+beam

On the electrical diagram 

1) Lighting Switch
2)Fuse and fusible link
3) Combination Meter ???
4) S.M.J ???
5) Battery
6) Body Ground


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

OK I figured out what the Dimmer Switch he's talking about. It the one in the steering column. The one that actually turns on the headlight-low beam, high beam, Lever that attached to the black box. Called Dimmer Switch - Headlight. $50

I guess trip to the scrap yard!

If some has a better answer?


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

I was looking at the Wiring Diagram of 92 Sentra in Haynes Manual and I have a question.

Page 12-34

1) Lighting Switch
2) Fusible Link
3) Combination Meter
4) 4 headlight
5) S.M.J

On the Combination Meter section (3 boxes) the word High Beam is printed.

Correct me if I am wrong, Combination Meter is Instrument Panel (circuit board) Right?

My brother did open the Instrument Panel twice to replace burnt out bulb and speedo cable. Is it possible he didn't plug in wire properly or something on the circuit board is causing an intermittent circuit. I was getting flickering blue light when my high beam went out. Still making buzzing sound when high beam is turned on.

What is S.M.J?


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

Can my headlight high beam problem be associated with DRL Daytime Running Light Control Unit? My DRL was malfunctioning, sometime comes on.

The wiring diagram doesn't show DRL Control Unit! In order for DRL Control Unit to function Headlight wiring must be connected to it.

There is also a question of Fusible Link conntect to DRL circuit???


----------



## MisterRx (Feb 8, 2006)

Almost found a solution!

Almost all my fuse work except one fuse. 

Left vertical line of fuse all ok. Right vertical line, 3rd fuse from the top doesn't work.
It is labeled ST. Signal. What does that mean?

Looked at the wiring diagram of DRL light. Same 3rd fuse I mentioned above is connected to the circuit. The fuse is called Ignition Switch Start. ST. Signal probably means Start Signal. Why not DRL Signal???

I read a post on Cavalier by a mechanic. He says if the left high beam goes check the fuse and most likely it's the DRL Control Unit.(Relay)

I am leaning toward DRL Control Unit (Relay).


----------



## DannyNissan (Jun 3, 2008)

These cars dont' have DRL do they?


----------

